# Rats and birds?



## echoskybound (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am not currently a rat owner, but I really hope to be someday soon. Right now, I have a little parrot, and I'm worried about whether or not it would be too dangerous to have rats and parrots living around each other. I never let my parrot near my mice because he's too curious and he uses his beak to explore, and he could hurt their tiny little faces or tails way too easily. With a rat, I'd fear that either of them could hurt each other. My little bird buddy is very demanding, and is always with us when we're home. I worry about having two different pets who both need tons of time and attention, but can't be together.

When I asked this question on the parrot forum I'm on, the answer was "Don't let rats in your house! They'll eat your birds!" but I'm not so certain that's true. The bacteria in mammal saliva can be lethal to birds, and there's always the risk of an accidental bite. A beak could be very dangerous for rattie toes and eyes, even a well meaning beak. If I were to get baby rats and they grew up around the bird, would they be a threat to each other?

Are there any rat and bird owners here that have experience with keeping both? I think it's almost always dangerous to keep different species together, but I wonder if this would be foolishly dangerous. Thank you for your help!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Because of the lethal bacteria rats carry I wouldn't let them near the birde. However, I have heard of lots of people keeping both as pets. You would just have to make sure that they are not both out of their cages at the same time. 
I know their are some rat and bird owners on here so hopefully they can be more helpful.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

_"Don't let rats in your house! They'll eat your birds!"_
In a sense, this is true. Rats, if they can, will grab birds. It has happened to someone here, if I remember correctly. 
You can have both as pets, but it's best to manage them. If possible, keep them in separate rooms. When one is free ranging, keep the others caged and the cages covered. With rats it would be putting something on top of the cage -or even around it- so the bird won't/can't land, or can't be grabbed should it land on the cage. With the bird it would be covering the cage completely so the rats have no access. If the cage is hanging this is even better. Just move anything they can climb or jump from the get to it.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

I have both. I don't let them near each other and they don't have any interest in being near each other.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I have parakeets, rats & cats! There was a time growing up when we had dogs, cats, ferrets, birds, bunny, fish & mice all at once. 

I think when you have pets that could potentially eat one another you have to be smart & careful but it is very much possible. If you have the space to let your rats & bird in separate rooms. Still have space to let them each out of their cage at times while being in separate areas.

I do not think, even raised together that it would be all that safe being outside of a cage together. Alittle nip or scratch even playful or curious could cause a serious injury. 

My biggest concern for myself is that my birds are absolutely fearless of other animals. They also know that cage = home. So they would definitely fly right to the rats cage if given a chance. My rat Sookie does have a bit of a biting issue if you stick your finger in the cage (she doesn't bite outside of the cage at all). So I am fairly sure she would nip at them if that were to happen. She has gotten me and my DH pretty bad so just imagining that would be scary.

Having very demanding pets who can't be together is an issue too as you said. My rats sleep alot during the day though, while my birds sleep at night so that can help if you are up a bit later? I usually spend an hour or two everyday playing with my rats outside the cage. Plus another cage to clean does take up more time.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I believe that it's fine to own multiple kinds of pets in a home, but I would never recommend putting them together (as in the same cage or playtime together). You never know how they are going to react with one another. I would say that having them in separate cages in the same home would be just fine, as long as you take the proper precautions. Always make sure to wash your hands when handling one pet to another. Always make sure to have cage latches shut and safety latches just in case of escape. Consider keeping them in separate rooms if possible, because the scents of one another might cause anxious feelings or other such things. I currently have cats, dogs and rats; so it shows that owning multiple species in one home is fine, as long as you are safe. The dogs do not bother the rat at all because the cage is high up in a safe place. And because of the cats natural liking to rodents, I made sure to purchase a cage with very small bar spacing to prevent paws from entering the cage if the cats manage to find a way to the high sitting dresser where I currently keep the cage.


----------



## echoskybound (Apr 24, 2012)

moonkissed said:


> My biggest concern for myself is that my birds are absolutely fearless of other animals. They also know that cage = home. So they would definitely fly right to the rats cage if given a chance. My rat Sookie does have a bit of a biting issue if you stick your finger in the cage (she doesn't bite outside of the cage at all). So I am fairly sure she would nip at them if that were to happen. She has gotten me and my DH pretty bad so just imagining that would be scary.


I even have this problem with my mice, my bird is way too curious about them and lands on their cage every chance he gets. In this case, I'm not afraid about the mice biting, but they're curious and come right up to the bars to see what's going on, and I'd be afraid of my bird biting their little noses or toes through the bars. My bird is the most bitey animal I've ever had, he's like a flying can-opener! I keep a towel on top of the mouse cage so he can't land on top of it, I imagine I would need to do the same with a rat cage. Parrots are totally fearless... sometimes I'm not sure how his species survives in the wild, he's always trying to get himself killed! I turn my back for one moment and it's trying to go for a swim in the fish tank or trying to drink from a jar of rubbing alcohol... ugh, lol!

From what I read, keeping birds flighted around other pets is both safe and not safe - they can escape from danger, but they can also fly into it. I definitely can't have the bird and mice out at the same time, because he's so curious that he tries to fly right over to them. If rats are as harmless and docile as my mice, it would be the rats' safety I'd worry about around that beak, haha!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

echoskybound said:


> If rats are as harmless and docile as my mice, it would be the rats' safety I'd worry about around that beak, haha!


From what I understand, birds catching is the game of choice among rats. Curiosity can kill the bird, when it comes to rats. Always best to take extra precautions around them. Mice are quite a bit calmer and softer, whereas rats tend to be more dog-like in their curiosity, child-like even, and like to grab whatever peaks their interest.

~~
I know my boys- the first time they ever found a FAKE feather, they freaked. Started ripping it to shreds and fighting over who could keep it. It scared me because I totally wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I once saw 3 of my 4 female rats fighting over a sinkbug that had landed in their cage. The one female stalked it, caught it and started munching and soon two of them came toward her and ripped it apart... So sometimes they can be a little violent when they find something that 'tastes good'.


----------



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

I have cats and rats. The boys have a dedicated room and the cats aren't allowed in it. If I need to do something like air the room out or what have you, I make sure the cats are secured in another room and I don't let them out until I am finished. Even if raised together, you can only fight basic instincts so much. Best not to risk it.


----------

